# V5.01 Beta Downloads - ASIO Support



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

The beta release of V5.01 is now available for download, see the last post in this thread for the latest files.

Use the "Drivers" selection box at the top left of the Soundcard preferences to select ASIO then choose the ASIO device, input and output. For most reliable measurements use normal or high latency settings on the ASIO driver.

Beta 1 changes:

Added support for ASIO drivers on Windows
Updated help to add All SPL graph to GraphPanel help
Tried a tweak to have the big-endian output flag default to on for OS X PowerPC platforms
Stimulus trace on scope plot is shown at level sweep was made at rather than 100 % FS
Added sample width selector for dither control on sig gen sine wave generator
Changed VU meter labelling to show "In" and "Ref In" for input meters with actual input name/channel in tooltip
Show an error message if user attempts to load an mdat file as a mic/meter or soundcard cal file
Allow ";" as line comment indicator for imported ASCII files (used by SMAART)
Added a check on soundcard calibration measurements to warn if measurement appears invalid
Added impulse response export options to export windowed response or minimum phase response
Added a warning message after SPL meter calibration if the input level was below -50 dB FS
Added a MiniDSP-96k equaliser option for 96kHz MiniDSP plug-ins (e.g. for 2x8)
Added parallel equivalent impedance display for impedance traces
Bug fix: TS parameters calculation could fail for some measurements
Bug fix: Problem opening EQ panel with a measurement generated from Trace Arithmetic
Bug fix: Target trace in EQ window did not include house curve when there were no measurements loaded
Bug fix: Do not use physical fonts unless default Locale language is en to avoid undisplayable characters
Bug fix: Export RT60 data as text was broken
Bug fix: Fill filter traces filled the house curve section of the target if a house curve was loaded
Bug fix: Force use of decimal point as decimal delimiter in SPL meter SPL value
Bug fix: Adjusted DCX2496 centre frequencies
Bug fix: Error when trying to upload TMREQ filters from surround or surround back channels
Bug fix: Exporting filter impulse response as WAV always exported the set from the currently selected measurement regardless of the selection made in the export dialog
Bug fix: Path to last imported impulse response was not saved correctly on exit
Bug fix: Hilbert transform had an error that affected envelope calculation

Beta 2 changes:

Bug fix: EQ progress popup did not stay on top of the EQ window
Bug fix: Could get LineUnavailableException on start up after using ASIO drivers

Beta 3 changes:

Warn user if ASIO buffer length not a power of 2 and disable multiple sweeps
Allow for ASIO driver reset, resync or buffer size change while REW is running
Suppress ASIO error on shutdown
Bug Fix: SPL Meter could give "input not available" error on start up after using ASIO drivers

Beta 4 changes:

Removed requirement for ASIO buffer length to be a power of 2 for multiple sweeps

Beta 5 changes:

Increased internal buffering for ASIO data
If RTA was running before starting a measurement, measurement would fail
Only warn about input overrun if measurement result could be affected
Bug fix: Could get poor quality impulse responses from 88.2k or 96k measurements

Beta 6 changes:

Made ASIO input buffering more efficient
Bug Fix: Ohms scale appeared on RHS of SPL overlay even with no impedance measurements loaded
Bug fix: Possible fix for corruption of EQ window when automatically setting filters

Beta 7 changes:

Revised calculation windowing for sweeps that do not start at 0
Bug fix: When using multiple sweeps with Java drivers only a single sweep was generated

Beta 8 changes:

Added a View preference to select a dark colour scheme
Added initial support for ADA PEQ equaliser
Added sample rate selection for filter impulse response export
WAV, AIFF and PCM files can be dragged and dropped onto the REW main window to import them
Adjusted levels thresholds on capture monitor to show "high" if gt -10 (was -12) and "low" if lt -30 (was -24)
Added an Analysis preference setting to limit the max boost from the Mic/Meter and soundcard cal files to 20dB, limit is on by default. SC and Mic/Meter cal traces are translucent in regions where limit is active.
Allowed the bass limited target crossover and the LF cutoff values to be set to 20kHz max (limits were 150Hz and 50Hz respectively)
Added a peak trace to the RTA. Peak is reset by the 'Reset Averaging' button. Not available in Spectrum mode, not saved when RTA measurement is saved.
Allow SPL meter cal figures below 0dB (-180 min) so the meter can be calibrated to read dB FS values if desired
Captured graph images include the controls panel and data panel if they are visible (e.g. the RT60 data on the FilteredIR graph, the THD data on the RTA)
Added a View preference (on by default) to limit the rate at which the mouse wheel or trackpad zooms the graph
Changed drawing of phase wraps to use dashed lines rather than solid
When exporting measurement data as text smoothed data is exported at 1/4 of the smoothing octave fraction (e.g. at 1/12th octave for 1/3rd octave smoothed data)
Extended the manual filter optimisation controls to provide separate controls for optimising gain, gain and Q or gain, Q and centre frequency
Increased filter T60 limit for automatically generated boost filters to 500ms (from 300ms)
Made filter optimisation faster
Removed the option to have REW assign duplicate filters to address very large peaks, better results without
Bug Fix: Cal file loader allowed zero as a frequency, limit now set to 0.1Hz (lower values are ignored)
Bug Fix: Changing the measurement name changed the RT60 Topt trace label
Bug Fix: If REW was maximized then iconified before shutting down it started up iconified
Bug Fix: SPL logger exported data had dB FS values instead of dB SPL
Bug Fix: Filtered IR octave band changes did not update predicted EQ trace
Bug Fix: Prevented auto EQ from trying to match target at frequencies below the lowest filter frequency the equaliser supports
Bug Fix: Filters for the 63Hz and 80Hz 1/3 octave intervals did not work properly at sample rates above 48kHz
Bug fix: TS parameter search could fail if low frequency impedance was higher than impedance at resonant peak
Bug fix: Reading filters from AV32R or AV192R with no measurements loaded would fail
Bug Fix: Changing a filter type from Modal to PK could result in an incorrect Predicted response
Bug fix: Loading stored filter files could give incorrect Q values
Bug fix: Scale FR Peak in the Impulse graph changed the ETC scaling
Bug fix: Modal resonances SPL threshold filter was applying incorrect level
Bug Fix: Peak dB figures in modal resonances table did not include mic/meter and soundcard cal corrections

Beta 9 changes:

Added graph to show distortion, individual harmonics up to 10th and THD
Bug Fix: Soundcard cal file sample rate was checked before soundcard finished initialising, could incorrectly report mismatched sample rates
Bug Fix: Changing ETC smoothing caused exceptions in locales using comma as decimal delimiter

Beta 10 changes:

On Windows REW automatically detects the MiniDSP UMIK-1 USB mic, offers to use it for measurement and prompts to load the cal file. 
If the USB mic is selected sample rate is set to the preferred value for the mic (48k), capture volume control is set to 0.1 (for no gain), the Mic/Meter settings are set to mic input, use of other channel as a timing ref is turned off and the SPL readings are calibrated for the mic sensitivity. 
Improved the waterfall controls to provide better control over appearance and frequency resolution and allow waterfalls to be used for examination of driver and cabinet resonances on full range measurements (see the Waterfall graph help in REW for details). Changes are:
Added a control to the waterfall plot to select the number of slices, up to 100 (previously fixed at 31)
Added controls to the waterfall and spectral decay plots to select the rise time of the left hand window
Added frequency and time axis markings to the floor of the waterfall plot
Added a control for the smoothing applied to waterfall and spectral decay plots
Added a control to the waterfall and spectral decay plots to operate in "CSD" mode, with the right hand end of the window remaining fixed rather than the whole window sliding along the impulse response. 

Added a check box to show the modal frequencies for a room on a measurement, requires room dimensions to be entered via the EQ window
Added a control to the Impulse graph to shift the impulse by a time corresponding to an entered distance
When the impulse graph t=0 offset samples control is adjusted the time and distance offset controls update to show the equivalent values
Disable antialiasing when scrolling graphs to provide faster response to the controls
Disable antialiasing when adjusting waterfall x/y/z/slice sliders to provide faster response to the controls
Changed the input type selection in Mic/Meter preferences to clarify when the C weighted SPL meter should be selected
Added a file menu entry to export distortion data as text
Added CEA-2010 Tone Burst to the signal generator, to measure results use the RTA with FFT Length 65536 for 44.1k or 48k, 131072 for 88.2k or 96k, Rectangular window
For DSP-30 increased Q resolution to 0.01, max filters to 20 
SPL calibration takes into account adjustments of input volume control (if accessible, i.e. input selected in REW, Java sound driver, running Windows)
Bug Fix: Changing ETC smoothing was still not working in locales using comma as decimal delimiter
Bug Fix: RT60 calc could reset an applied IR filter
Bug Fix: Square wave signal generator did not operate at sample rates above 48kHz
Bug Fix: Phase wraps in excess phase trace were not drawn dashed
Bug Fix: RTA one octave and half octave centre frequencies were wrong
Bug Fix: Filter selection check boxes on EQ filters panel were partially obscured

Beta 11 changes (5th Jan '13):

Bug fix: Fixed input volume setting SPL compensation for MiniDSP USB mics on Windows 7 & 8
Bug fix: On Windows 8 the input for the MiniDSP USB mic was not available, could only select the device

Beta 12 changes (6th Jan '13):

If MiniDSP mic is selected as an ASIO input via ASIO4All do same setup and cal file prompt as for Java drivers
Adjust SPL readings to compensate for MiniDSP input volume setting when using ASIO drivers
Calibrate SPL for MiniDSP mic even if user does not load a cal file, using mic default sensitivity
Updated ASIO interface with latest 32 and 64 bit dlls


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

The latest beta now supports OS X as well as Windows, though only tested on 10.5.8. The jar files should now also run under Linux, though that has not been tested.

The MiniDSP UMIK-1 is now supported on OS X also, but for REW to detect it the sample rate on the REW soundcard preferences must be set to 48 kHz, REW should then automatically detect the mic and configure itself to use it (if it doesn't, manually select the Umik-1 as the input device. To be on the safe side, set it as the default input in Audio Midi Setup also).

Beta 13 changes (20th Jan 2013):

Beta release now supports OS X (tested on 10.5.8)
Order of measurements can be changed by clicking on the currently selected measurement in the measurement list and dragging it up or down to a new position
Added provisional support for Omnimic (untested) and added .omm as an accepted extension when looking for mic cal files
Added automatic detection of MiniDSP mic on OS X
Disabled manual SPL calibration when using calibrated USB microphones
Bug fix: Fixed UMIK-1 volume mapping under Windows 7
Bug fix: Spectrogram range and window spinners were disabled when switching between measurements with different settings
Bug fix: Null pointer exceptions could occur when increasing spectrogram time range
Bug fix: Null pointer exception would occur when trying to use the jar files under Linux or OS X
Bug fix: Spectral decay plots could have spurious lines back to the start of the plot where traces first dipped below the bottom of the graph
Bug fix: Spectrogram plot floor could get set to an invalid value which would prevent further measurements being taken


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Beta 14 changes (21st April 2013):


Added a control on the Measure dialog for a delay (up to 60 s) before the sweep starts
Added target settings to specify a rise at low frequencies (a house curve) and a fall at high frequencies
Added ctrl+shift+7/8/9 shortcuts for smoothing to 1/12, 1/24 or 1/48 octave
Corrected UMIK SPL calculation to match latest sensitivity data
Manual SPL Meter calibration is enabled with USB mics if no mic cal file loaded or cal file did not have sensitivity data
If a USB mic is selected as input but no cal file is selected clear any existing mic/meter cal file
UMIK-1 auto-detected on OS X even when sample rate is not set to 48k
Show a warning if a sample rate other than 44.1 kHz is selected on OS X
Added partial support for UMM-6, but volume mapping and sensitivity not verified so SPL readings may be incorrect
Added Xilica XP2040 equaliser setting (peaking filters only)
Added a check for a valid soundcard calibration measurement when saving a measurement as a cal file
Generated custom crosshair cursor for graphs to replace default Win 8 double thickness crosshair
Updated help text for setting input levels when using a USB microphone
Added channel labels to the filter impulse response export settings dialog when Stereo selected
Drivers selection in Soundcard Preferences only shown on Windows
Bug fix: ASIO interface handled 24-bit integer data incorrectly, causing invalid clipped input data from some soundcards
Bug fix: Corrected a 4dB discrepancy between UMIK SPL readings in Win XP and Win 8
Bug fix: Exporting RT60 data as text did not use the selected text delimiter
Bug fix: Add Offset to Data did not add the offset to the distortion data
Bug fix: Soundcard cal measurement notes did not show input and output selection properly when using ASIO
Bug fix: Waterfall image captures included the cursor trace on side and back walls even if Include Cursor was not selected
Bug fix: Waterfall overlay should not be plotted if it was generated with different settings to the current measurement


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Beta 15 changes (27th April 2013):


Bug fix: EQ window would not open after making a new measurement


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Beta 16 changes (28th April 2013):


Show a warning if ASIO buffer size is less than 512 samples (may lead to glitches in audio)
Bug fix: resolve No Input Data error seen on some ASIO cards


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Beta 17 changes (4th May 2013):


Added a simulator for rectangular rooms allowing up to 4 subs to be simulated at multiple listening positions
Adjusted the UMM-6 SPL calculation (10dB lower)


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Thanks to some sterling work by Steve Bolser there is now a PDF version of the V5.01 beta 17 help, attached. Thanks Steve!
View attachment REW_V5.01_Beta17_Help_v2.pdf


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Beta 18 changes (23rd March 2014):


Room sim: Added option to show anechoic response
Room sim: Added enclosure type selection (sealed/ported)
Room sim: Added delay and gain adjustments for each speaker/sub
Room sim: Levels are automatically adjusted to maintain 75 dB at main listening position regardless of number of speakers/subs selected
Room sim: Changed response graph range from 45..105 dB to 35..95 dB
Room sim: Added a check box to indicate whether room is well sealed (if room is sealed response is boosted below lowest mode)
Room sim: changed -3 dB defaults for subs to 30 Hz and speakers to 80 Hz
File import can now accept .csv files
Export measurement as text changed to export at twice smoothing factor, or 48 points per octave, or 96 points per octave for REW log spaced data
Added support for 192k sampling for ASIO drivers
Added support for Emotiva UMC-200 PEQ filters
Added a View preference (off by default) to save trace colour with each measurement when it is saved
Increased range of the t=0 offset controls on the Impulse graph to allow 100,000 samples, 100m or 1000ms
Added a warning if the mic/meter and soundcard cal file are the same
If 'Shift IR' is used to remove IR delay the IR Window ref time is set 0
If the t=0 offset controls are used to shift the impulse the IR Window ref time is adjusted by the same amount
Measurement Delay in the Info panel is no longer affected by shifting the IR, it retains the original value from the time the measurement was made
Added an Analysis preference to set t=0 for imported impulse responses to either the impulse response peak (the default) or the first sample of the imported data
Added support for waveFLEX DSP A8 equaliser
Corrected miniDSP 96k equaliser setting to 5 filters to match 96k plug-ins
Tweaked TS params peak search to avoid problems when measurement extends to Nyquist
Modified TS params model to replace series element Rams by parallel element Lambda_es
Added derived and simulated motional and blocked impedance traces on the Impedance graph when TS parameters have been calculated
TS params help updated for new model
Changed the UMM-6 volume mapping for Windows 7
Modified colour scheme and colour handling to be useable with Windows High Contrast theme
Bug fix: Room sim crossover filter frequencies were not properly initialised
Bug fix: Room sim time alignments were not adjusting while dragging speakers or listening positions
Bug fix: Room sim dimension controls did not behave correctly in locales using comma as decimal delimiter
Bug fix: OK/Cancel buttons in impulse response export dialog disappeared when stereo was selected
Bug fix: Graph cursor colour was not updated when switching between dark and light backgrounds
Bug fix: altering target curve slope settings with no measurement loaded caused repeated value changes on Linux
Bug fix: Exception if distortion graph selected when viewing an impedance measurement
Bug fix: Filter target match boost limits were not updating to reflect limits of selected equaliser
Bug fix: ETC smoothing was not being retained when applying octave band filters to impulse response
Bug fix: EQ target match failed for measurements that started at 2kHz or higher
Bug fix: Corrected SPL averaging from simple arithmetic average to log average
Bug fix: Check levels takes account of whether input is a USB mic


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Beta 19 changes (26th March 2014):


Increased overall limit on total IR length from 3 seconds to 10 seconds to allow longer IRs to be captured for very reverberent spaces
Allowed waterfall time range up to 9999 ms
Bug fix: Estimate IR Delay feature was broken


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Beta 20 changes (11th May 2014):


Revised the signal generator layout
Added dual tone signals (SMPTE, DIN, CCIF and custom) to the generator for intermodulation distortion measurements
Added calculation of Intermodulation Distortion percentage on RTA when a dual tone signal is playing
Updated the signal generator help to add information about the CEA-2010 tone burst
Added CEA-2010 thresholds overlay on the RTA when the CEA burst signal is playing
Added an Analysis preference to control how much of the IR is retained when a measurement is made, including an option to keep the entire IR
Upper limit of frequency axis adjusts to suit highest end frequency in measurement list or half current sample rate, whichever is higher (min is 30 kHz)
Rearranged spectrogram controls to reduce height they take up
If the View option to save trace colour with measurement is selected, changing the colour of a measurement via the button on the measurement panel will flag the measurement as not saved
Added the JRE version and bit depth used when capturing a measurement to the measurement file, displayed in the measurement Info window
On Windows systems when running under a 64-bit JRE a 64-bit ASIO dll is loaded

Bug fix: Frequency tracks cursor was broken for signal generator
Bug fix: Room simulation could fail to open if previous head position was outside current limits
Bug fix: Room simulation relative head position in length and width could alter when room size changed
Bug fix: Room simulation became unresponsive if maximum height reached when using feet and inches
Bug fix: Room simulation window redraw could fail when resizing window
Bug fix: Trace arithmetic resultIR window location could be wrong if traces A and B had different impulse response lengths
Bug fix: Changing sweep start frequency from 20 Hz or above to below 10 Hz caused corrupted measurements
Bug fix: Changing the order of measurements did not preserve their associated trace selection states
Bug fix: Changing the order of measurements did not update the list of measurements in the controls for the All SPL and Measured Overlay graphs

Zipped OS X application bundle for OS X 10.6.8 or earlier:
View attachment wizardV5.01beta20-OSX.zip

*For OS X 10.7 or later use the latest beta at the end of this thread.*


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Beta 21 changes (28th June 2014):


REW now requires OS X 10.7.3 or later. The OS X JRE is built in, Java does not need to be installed.
REW now requires JRE7 or later on Windows
Input and output devices, channels and volume controls can now be accessed on OS X
REW works at 44.1k and 48k sample rate on OS X
UMIK SPL readings compensate for input volume setting on OS X (UMIK must be selected as input device and Microphone as input)
Added keyboard shortcuts for the RTA buttons for Save (Alt+S), Reset Averaging (Alt+R) and Distortion (Alt+D)
Added a smoothing setting for the RTA when in Spectrum mode
Changed the CEA-2010 recommended RTA settings to use Spectrum with 1/12 octave smoothing
The CEA-2010 limits overlay is now referenced to peak SPL within 3 Hz either side of CEA centre frequency
Added a zero phase filtering option for the octave band filters used in RT60 and filtered IR calculations
If the input device is changed ask whether the current mic/meter and/or soundcard cal files should still be used

Bug fix: If a cal file is not found remove the reference to that file for the next startup
Bug fix: SPL meter minimum reading was -90 dB FS
Bug fix: 128k measurement sweep at 192 kHz failed to complete the measurement
Bug fix: Measurement names in the overlay window did not update to reflect changes to filtering applied
Bug fix: USB mic volume corrections were incorrect on Windows 8.1
Bug fix: On OS X menus were disabled immediately after making a measurement


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Beta 22 changes (3rd August 2014):


Added an equaliser setting for the miniDSP nanoAVR
Improved the target match behaviour for Generic, miniDSP and DSP-30 equalisers
Allow target match to 20 kHz
Adjusted target level calculation to take LF cutoff into account

Bug fix: Transparency value in waterfall controls could not be selected by mouse
Bug fix: Selecting a resonance from the EQ panel resonances list caused an exception
Bug fix: Match target did not work properly for the XP2040 equaliser


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Steve Bolser has updated the help pdf to include the latest beta 22 help file updates. Sterling work by Steve and much appreciated, thank you Steve!

View attachment REW_V5.01_Beta22_Help.pdf


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Beta 23 changes (19th October 2014):


Added variable smoothing option, shortcut Ctrl+Shift+X. Using variable smoothing is recommended when generating EQ filters.
EQ target match uses the smoothed response when smoothing applied (previously used unsmoothed below 100 Hz)
Added support for Emotiva XMC-1 filters with filter settings import from and export to file
If a filter set is loaded from an XMC-1 speaker channel the speaker name is shown abbreviated in brackets at the end of the measurement name
Allow display of SPL log data with up to 7 days span
Added enable in View preferences for mousewheel zoom so that magic mouse users can disable it to avoid inadvertent zooming when touching the mouse
Use a darker green for headroom on capture monitor
Changed graph image handling to try and improve performance on retina Macs
OS X JRE updated to 8u20

Bug fix: TS params calc was not working for sealed box measurements
Bug fix: SPL readings from USB mics were 6 dB low (verified on UMIK-1, suspected to affect Omnimic and UMM-6 also).
Bug fix: On OS X save measurement as could be populated with full file path instead of file name
Bug fix: On OS X when overwriting a file had to confirm in OS then confirm again in REW
Bug fix: Adjusting level for Pink Noise, Pink PN or White PN while signal was playing caused glitches
Bug fix: Showing points on graph displayed points below valid range of measurement


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Beta 24 changes (14th December 2014):


Window reference time for measurements defaults to the peak of the IR (previously defaulted to t=0)
Changed data export formatting to always use dot as decimal delimiter
Added smoothing setting in file header of measurements exported as text
Added a button to the IR Windows frame to apply the window settings to all the measurements
Modified Export IR as WAV to trim zero samples from the end of the exported IR, then pad so that length is a power of 2
Allow sig gen sine, square and CEA signals to go down to 1.0 Hz

Bug fix: Saving PN sequence to WAV affected the generator PN signal level
Bug fix: Importing measurement data as text could fail to detect comma as decimal delimiter if all data had 3 decimal places
Bug fix: Capture button could stop working if last image width was invalid


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

V5.10 release candidate (14th February 2015). All being well this will be the official V5.1 release tomorrow, changes from V5.01 Beta 24:


Modified the square wave generator to enforce an even number of samples per period so that a 50% duty cycle square wave will only have odd harmonics in its spectrum. At higher frequencies the generated frequency can be significantly different to the frequency entered, the actual frequency is shown at the bottom right corner of the frequency box.
Adjusted SPL axis lower limit to -180 dB from -60 dB to allow calibration in dBu or dBV
Update XMC-1 support to handle separate left and right subwoofers
Bug fix: If CEA-2010 burst frequency is below 10 Hz when it is started it outputs 10 Hz until the frequency is changed 
Bug fix: Repeated CEA-2010 burst waveforms overlapped if the burst frequency was below 5 Hz
Bug fix: When generating soundcard cal no longer offset phase to be zero at 1 kHz
Bug fix: Overlay panels were not rendered well on image captures
Bug fix: Graph image capture filenames were converted to lower case
Bug fix: Burst of noise occurred when changing Pink or White PN length or level
Bug fix: Signal could stop when changing Pink or White PN length while playing
Bug fix: Prevent REW starting with zero size window on OS X if it was shut down when maximised
Bug fix: Adjusting target slope settings with no measurement loaded could result in the values altering on their own

Please report any bugs or problems in this thread.

The download files are now in the main download thread.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

*Installer Trial*

I have been searching for a cross-platform installer for REW for some while, and think I have found what I need with install4j which is incredibly comprehensive. To test it out I have built basic installers for a V5.11 REW release for Windows, Mac and Linux. The installers are in the V5 beta thread attached to this post, note that it is best to uninstall REW before using the new installers.

I have tested them with Windows and OS X (the OS X installer comes in a dmg, mount the disk and double click the installer to run it). I haven't been able to test the Linux installer so I'd very much appreciate any feedback on whether that works!


----------

